# Squirrel Chili



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Last Fall I had the opportunity to shoot quite a few squirrels so I decided to share one of my favorite squirrel recipes with you all. I hope you enjoy the video and possibly the chili if you get the chance to make it.


----------



## grousebaby (Aug 7, 2013)

hnt4food said:


> Last Fall I had the opportunity to shoot quite a few squirrels so I decided to share one of my favorite squirrel recipes with you all. I hope you enjoy the video and possibly the chili if you get the chance to make it.


Chili is always better the days after! I'm getting ready for cooler weather and some great days in the woods small game hunting. Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I gotta try that.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

My wife is Scottish and she makes a mean squirrel pot pie. Her recipe is "secret" but if you pressure cook them down and put them in a Sheppard's pie recipe you'll get it done. VERY good stuff!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Going to have to try it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Squirrel is my favorite game if done right. The OP'z chili recipe is similar to mine too. I've been on vacation for the opener but I'll be out this Saturday. Hopefully I'll bust a couple with the cool weather. If not, it's still gonna be fun making sure the zero on my rifle is still good. Good luck this year boys...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sounds good. Squirrel pot pie is my favorite.

L & O


----------

